# What "earworm" have you been experiencing lately?



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Just curious. For me, it's snatches from Petula Clark's "Downtown" and "Colour My World." Sad thing, fifty years on, they don't seem so optimistic and cheerful anymore. So much pain and horror in the world since then... .


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Amazing that no matter how old one gets, how many places one has been, how much life one has experienced that there will always be things in the common vernacular that one will be completely ignorant about.

I have never heard (or seen) the term "earworm" before, so I looked it up. Of course I know the phenomenon all too well, I just never knew the term for it. It's one of those slap-on-the-forehead moments of incredulity, saying to oneself, "how the hell did I NOT know that????"

Carry on.

V


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Havng just been at the McCartney concert earlier this week, I guess it's "Another Day" - ""Slipping into stockings, Stepping into shoes, Dipping in the pocket of her raincoat....."

That and the final ten seconds of "Capriccio Italien"

And nonsense words in the Asian language I've been learning


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I just went on a week-long vacation which did not include listening to music, but the first movement of Brahms' 2nd symphony kept playing in my head. Fortunately, all that repetition let me piece together what he was doing with his motives, so now I appreciate it more than I had before. 

That's the nice thing about classical music; its earworms are actually constructive.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

geralmar said:


> Just curious. For me, it's snatches from Petula Clark's "Downtown"


Classic Seinfeld:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It is only an earworm if it is bad right? So what is it if it is good? An ear pet? 

Anyway my good one lately is the melody from the 1812 overture!

Speaking of earworms though, twice in the last week someone has mentioned Hall and Oates. Ugh! Some nasty earworms there.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

It's not so much that I've been experiencing it lately, it's more that I always imagine this intro played on the trumpet every time I enter a room full of people. And sometimes it lingers throughout the day. Sort of my 'theme'. Oh my.
Louis Armstrong - West End Blues:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't think it has to be bad to be an earworm  it just has to be stuck stuck stuck... like:





.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

There's a little bit from Nielsen's 4th symphony that has been going in my head over and over and over for hours now. I suppose it could have been worse.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Robert Ashley's Opera, 'Perfect Lives'.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

"let it go" from disney's frozen


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> _The people who you think are radicals might really be conservative,_​[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TX_J7ZSUmts"]_The people who you think are conservative might really be radical._​
> 
> [/URL]Morton Feldman​


I wish I didn't keep reading this as _Marty _Feldman...

View attachment 46286


As for the OP...Mozart's Jupiter. I've no idea why, as I've not been listening to it lately, nor heard on TV or radio!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

All yesterday rattling round my head I had "Im Still In love with You" by Steve Earl featuring Iris DeMent fro the "The Mountain" album. Great song....Its blooming awful though when you get a stupid ad jingle or hook stuck in there!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

"Tinnitus", its like eating me from the inside... :trp:

/ptr


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

This Town - Frank Sinatra 

Grosse Fugue - Beethoven 

I think I might be schizo in that regard, because the pieces both play fairly frequently and often about the same time in my head. It's like somebody is in my head playing two records at once on a little turntable.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

For me, it would have to be "Uma" by Panama Wedding. When I discover obscure catchy indie music, it tends to get stuck in my head >.<


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

There was an old man
Named Michael Finnegan
He had whiskers
On his chin-ne-gan
The wind blew them off
And blew them on again
Poor old Michael Finnegan, Begin Again...
...There was an old man
Named Michael Finnegan
He had whiskers
On his chin-ne-gan
The wind blew them off
And blew them on again
Poor old Michael Finnegan, _Begin Again_...

(help)


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

"Paranoid" by Black Sabbath because I'm writing an arrangement of it for my chamber group (Theremin, string quartet, two harps and marimba).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Had a bad earworm, Tina Turners, What's Love Got to Do With It, that I picked up in the parking structure. Last night my earworm was the funeral march slow movement of Beethoven's 3rd--a nice earworm indeed!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

rrudolph said:


> "Paranoid" by Black Sabbath because I'm writing an arrangement of it for my chamber group (Theremin, string quartet, two harps and marimba).


This I want to hear, used to be a BS fan back in the seventies... 

/ptr


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

ptr said:


> This I want to hear, used to be a BS fan back in the seventies...
> 
> /ptr


When it's finished and we record it I'll make sure to post it here!


----------

